# glibc update

## kriz

gude...

da ich hier ein 1a laufendes system vor mir hab,  :Wink: 

wollte ich mich nur vergewissern auf was ich mich einstellen muss wenn ich glibc 

aktualisiere.

nach dem letzten update musste ich so viel neu uebersetzen, dass eine neuinstallation schon fast schneller gewesen waere   :Mad: 

das gcc update is ja kein problem aber glibc bereitet mir jetzt schon kopfschmerzen.

mfg

----------

## skunk

bei mir is alles gut gelaufen...

was mustest du beim letzes mal uebersetzen? was ist schief gegangen?

----------

## kriz

ok, system laeuft noch immer fehlerfrei. 

ufffffff.......   :Cool: 

nix fuer ungut

mfg

----------

## Vyper

Auch hier keine Probleme.

----------

## piquadrat

Bei mir kompilieren einige Pakete nicht mehr, seit ich glibc, gcc, binutils usw. upgedated habe, z.B. imlib2 oder mjpegtools (zweiteres mit dieser Fehlermeldung:

```

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [lavplay] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7/work/mjpegtools-1.6.0/lavtools'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7/work/mjpegtools-1.6.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 107, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

)

Ich werd mal xfree neu kompilieren, da er ja was von cannot find -lX11 meint....

----------

